# Canadians need a Visa to enter UAE!!?!!



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Sooo - I wonder how this will effect our move. We'll be in Dubai in December and start the residency process but hope this whole 'tension' between the two nations don't create any problems.

Canadian citizens need visa to enter UAE: official | Top News | Reuters

:crazy:


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah, what a bummer!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fantastic news....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Fantastic news....


And why would that be? *sigh* What's wrong with Canadians in general? They are far less annoying than certain other nationalities.

The whole issue is quite daft. Just the result of a hissy fit by certain parties anyway.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yea this whole thing is silly but personally I think I'll blame our government for this one. I have always had an issue with the government not allowing proper competition when it comes to air travel. It is so expensive to fly within the country that I have seen some flights going to London via Toronto which are cheaper than flying directly to Toronto with the two airlines we have.

Ahh well ... let's see what comes of this.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since this takes effect next year then you can still come here in December and get the 30days visit visa for free on arrival. So you either get an extension and pay 500dhs if you don't get your residence processed on time, go and renew your visa before it takes effect OR apply for a visa before your 30 days is up.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

That sounds good. I'll start my residency visa process as soon as I get to Dubai but since I can't start my wife's residency until mine is complete, I'll simply extend her visit visa close to the end of December - if that's still permitted. 

I can't imagine it'll be impossible - just might be a tad tricky since the new law/change is being implemented just around the same time as our move and I'm sure the process won't be clear to many.

I guess that's the adventure we were looking for


----------



## katlegowaq (Apr 26, 2010)

I swear UAE foreign policy is completely whimsical. I know there was an issue a year ago with Kenyans getting visas, apparently because someone high up had a hard time in a club in mombassa!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> And why would that be? *sigh* What's wrong with Canadians in general? They are far less annoying than certain other nationalities.
> 
> The whole issue is quite daft. Just the result of a hissy fit by certain parties anyway.


The reason it is (sigh), is that Canada gives it's passports away too easily (A bit like the UK is doing now), if all countries followed the UAE's route, then things would be so much simpler.

A number of my Emirati friends all say that they can't believe how much western countries give away their national identity.

You only have to look at the (UK passport holding) poppy burning, death to everyone who isn't muslim individuals in the news in the last 24 hours to see that.

Yes, in this case the reason is more to do with the airlines wanting direct access to Canada slots, but looking at the bigger picture, how many "canadian passport holders" are not really canadian, but use the passport a bit like flags of convenience on ships.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> The reason it is (sigh), is that Canada gives it's passports away too easily (A bit like the UK is doing now), if all countries followed the UAE's route, then things would be so much simpler.
> 
> A number of my Emirati friends all say that they can't believe how much western countries give away their national identity.
> 
> ...


Hmm - you have a point but it's fairly dated. My dad's in the immigration business and has been for decades. I agree that it was simpler to become a Canadian citizen at one point - like any other western nation but that's changed quite a bit in the past 5 - 10 years. 

Of course we can't compete with the Emiratis when it comes to this but I don't think for a minute that it has to do with giving away their 'national identity'. I'm not sure what the issue is with people being able to migrate to other countries or having nationalities. My family migrated to Canada and I am a Canadian citizen - I couldn't be more proud to be a Canadian.

I usually quite enjoy your sarcastic comments on this forum but I'm just not getting your point on this one?!!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

w_man said:


> Hmm - you have a point but it's fairly dated. My dad's in the immigration business and has been for decades. I agree that it was simpler to become a Canadian citizen at one point - like any other western nation but that's changed quite a bit in the past 5 - 10 years.
> 
> Of course we can't compete with the Emiratis when it comes to this but I don't think for a minute that it has to do with giving away their 'national identity'. I'm not sure what the issue is with people being able to migrate to other countries or having nationalities. My family migrated to Canada and I am a Canadian citizen - I couldn't be more proud to be a Canadian.
> 
> I usually quite enjoy your sarcastic comments on this forum but I'm just not getting your point on this one?!!?


Completely agree with you. Canada needs immigrants. There are jobs with no one to to them. As you pointed out, it's not that simple to become a Canadian cititizen now, or for that matter to become an immigrant. A potential immigrant has to have a skill that is deemed to be in short supply in Canada. The only other ways, as far as I am aware, are to be sponsored by a spouse or significant other, or to have a job offer (in which case the potential employer has to advertise a vacancy for several months, then apply to the federal government to hire the person to prove there are no Canadians able to meet the criteria).

I actually think Canada has one of the best immigration policies, and I am personally proud of our multiculturalism. It has definitely benefited the country, IMO. But then, I am not one of those who whines and complains that immigrants are taking all the jobs and abusing the system


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

w_man said:


> Yea this whole thing is silly but personally I think I'll blame our government for this one. I have always had an issue with the government not allowing proper competition when it comes to air travel. It is so expensive to fly within the country that I have seen some flights going to London via Toronto which are cheaper than flying directly to Toronto with the two airlines we have.
> 
> Ahh well ... let's see what comes of this.


Yes, it's ridiculous. I blame the government too. They have always protected Air Canada. Other airlines have run into the exactly same problem over the years. I'm not sure what's going on with Westjet these days and if they get anywhere near the same support.

I also think it's ridiculous that Harper spouts off about free trade, etc. at the G8 and G20, yet he also seems to advocate protectionism with Air Canada, Potash as well as others. :frusty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> And why would that be? *sigh* What's wrong with Canadians in general? They are far less annoying than certain other nationalities.
> 
> The whole issue is quite daft. Just the result of a hissy fit by certain parties anyway.


I agree. Well, with the hissy fit bit anyway


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

^I agree Canada is an excellent place and its immigration policy is very good. I'm glad it's not like the UAE with regard to nationality/citizenship and passports. You could live your whole life in the UAE and you're still an expat subject to the whim of the not so benevolent rulers.

I actually don't blame the governement - all governments protect important industries and companies. I thought the trade spat ended when they closed down the military base. Tit for tat. Why the UAE escalated this to affect the average Canadian traveller is beyond me?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

A little off topic but AC mentioned "the bigger picture".

My two cents...

A passport, at it's basic form, is merely a travel document. Firstly, that document makes governments lots of money, (let alone advantages in political, industrial and social agendas), either through the issuance of the passport for citizenship and/or visas to travel with it, most notably for "reliable citizens". A passport also assists those who wish for a (arguably) better life in a particular country, by attaining and keeping a "nationality". Personally, I think that having passport is the first lesson in racism.

It is a unrealistic and truly idealistic hope of mine... but bring on the global village, the New Age (in all the sciences, technologies and entertainment) and do away with international borders, currencies and of course national identities.

"Canadians" are cool. But human beings are cooler. 

:focus:

Meantime, I hope you Canadians continue to get visa free entry in the UAE and that it gets cheaper to travel in Canada. Good luck with that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> A little off topic but AC mentioned "the bigger picture".
> 
> My two cents...
> 
> ...


I don't think you've gone off topic

I would love for you to post this in the lounge - there are a couple of people who would go absolutely ballistic 

I'm with you on this. I think having a passport is but one step along the continuum of racism. So is concept of "nation" - having borders to keep people out, having a national identity, protectionism, etc.

As you say, it's idealistic, but the world needs more idealists! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Humans are indeed cool.


----------



## Responder (Nov 11, 2010)

Most Canadians I know couldn’t care less or give a hoot what our politicians say or do


----------

